# Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks to my audizine friends who helped contribute info: NPuter, Cabal San, Tartan, Macuser, and anyone else who has contributed. You guys rock 
Big thanks to Kylan, Sin_City_Rings for hooking me up with his old bi-xenon housings after he got e-codes (from Jens also). Thanks for the great price Kylan

BIGGGG THANKS TO JENS aka LowestA4 on audizine (i think). Dood got me everything I needed other than the housings for a GREAT PRICE. Lets just say he got me everything (2x LED ballast, 2x HID ballast, Kufatec Adapter, Bulbs, Screws) for just more than the price of ONE HID BALLAST ($600) would have been from Audi Dealership. Audi wanted 600/each hid ballast, $300/each led ballast, etc....so Jens saved me ALOT of money. Thank you so much Jens!!!
so happy now
One Problem: No high-beams. Have to track that down and they will be 100%. I'll live without highbeams for the time being. I think this might have something to do with the extra wires from kufatec no? I had an Audi tech install those two wires into the harnesses for me, so if thats the case i might ask him to take a second look.
Teaser Pic








Before: Halogen lights with DRL








*What's Needed *
OEM Bi-Xenon Headlights, US or Euro spec.








Kufatec Adapter









*VAGCOM*

That should be it.
The first step I did was run the extra wires that run off of the kufatec adapters through the firewall. (pics thanks to macuser)
1. take this thing off









2. unscrew this








3. lift this thing up








Under the rain tray on the drivers-side if you look down you will see two little bolts holding the wiperfluid holder on...unscrew those so you can kind of move the holder out of the way. Look down and you will see a black rubber plug of sorts (round and like 3" big). Remember that plug.
Now it's time to take the dash off...
There are two small bolts/screws to take off underneath, those should be pretty obvious. The hidden one is underneath the fuse panel. You pop off the fuse panel, which is on the drivers side of the dash when you open the door. You will see the 3rd bolt. Take that out and the dash should slide off. You will have to unclip the little harness for the led and remove the plug for the vagcom port. 
Once the dash is removed, you will be able to look down there and see a black plug about 3" in diameter right up and above where your left foot would be if you were sitting in the seat. That is the same hole you can see from under the raintray. 
This part is kind of tricky. I didn't know the best way to deal with the firewall. I first gently stuck a screwdriver through the plug on the drivers side. I then took that out and put some needle-nose pliers in place. My brother held those open while i dangled down the kufatec wires. One they were safely in the needle-nose pliers, we gently pulled the pliers (which were holding the wires) through. I pulled the wire through a little for some slack. 
Once i had the adapter wire through the firewall, it was time to pin them into the connector. I broke two clips doing this and had to go to audi for replacements, which were NOT cheap. 
You need to remove these two connectors from up under the dash








I had an audi-tech wire them for me since i broke the clips the first time. I believe the magenta colored part of each clip needs to be moved out of the way in order to get the pins in. I'm sorry but I cant help with this. Anyway, the wires need to be pinned into slot #3 on the tan and slot #9 on the red. My wires were marked pin 3 and pin 9. 
After that, go ahead and pull any slack from the wire back through the firewall and towards the engine. 
Put the dash back together now if you want.
Now its time to take the headlights out. I used this link as a guide:
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...72160
This is what it looks like with the light removed:








if you look closely you can see the two screws that need to be loosened below/behind the light (not to be confused with the two on top of the headlight)









Get the Kufatec adapter and plug one side (you'll be able to tell which side is which) into the halogens wiring harness.









*Make sure to plug in the headlight and TEST it before tightening anything. We did it before we even slid them into place. You could even do it before taking the halogen out (just unplug the harness) *
once the lights have been tested, unplug if necessary and make sure the adapter is routed where you want. Once it is, plug the other side of the kufatec adapter into the light. Line up the new bi-xenon headlight and carefully slide it into place. You have to put them back in just like you took them out, kind of at an angle. There is a little track that they slide into, which guides the tabs into place. Then tighten the bolts back down once the tabs are in place. One thing we had to do with my lights were transfer the upper clips from the halogen headlights over to the bi-xenon headlights. Make sure the new headlights have the upper tabs. They screw in and out very easily and it was no problem to transfer them.








Once the lights are both in, use zip ties to secure the kufatec harness wires to points of your choice. We ran the harness across the front of the engine bay, careful to watch out for the hood latch. There is a cable that runs along that we zipped tied it to..








Once everything is secure it is time to use the VAG-COM...

i believe you go to:
[09 - Cent. Elect.] 
[Coding - 07] 
We went to the actual long code and I used this code provided by macuser:
New: 26001031063C00010000080000001D0D0F14520800000001000000
It works perfectly for me, except i need to figure out how to get my highbeams to work. I used 1D0D and am going to try 5D5D and see if that changes anything and enables my highbeams. OTher than having no highbeams, everything is great. The LED DRL's have been set to full brightness and stay on when the turn signal is on. They look awesome.


----------



## sjeelani99 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (Daniel)*

I wanna do the exact same thing!!! I have halogen headlights in my 2009 Audi A4 2.0 Quatt and I want to change it to the Bi-Xenon headlights... Where did you get the headlights and what all do you need to change the headlights completely??


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (sjeelani99)*

read my post








(2) OEM headlight housings
(2) bulbs
(2) HID Ballasts
(2) LED Ballasts
(1) Kufatec adapter
all the screws for the ballasts
and finally...a vag-com to change the coding.
The swap is very easy to do yourself....


----------



## sjeelani99 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (Daniel)*

But where do I get all of these things for a great price??
Im looking to do this for a fairly good deal.. will you help me out?? Please.... my email adress is sjeelani99gmail.com

I really really want to change the headlights


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (sjeelani99)*

i sent you an IM with info man, im not going to spend my time finding you great deals...youre an adult man.
places to look: ebay, ebay.de, audizine, etc....
I sent you an IM with direct links to more than one set for sale. 
http://www.audizine.com/classi...at=75
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...vidB8 (this guy has a set for sale-complete)
You have to pay to play dood....they are going to be $1000+ anywhere and that is a GREAT DEAL considering they would cost ~ $3000 from dealer if you pieced them out there


_Modified by Daniel at 7:50 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## sjeelani99 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (Daniel)*

Thanks bro, 
If I buy a complete set, does that come with the LED ballasts and the HID ballasts? and How do I go about doing the Vag COM coding??


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (sjeelani99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjeelani99* »_Thanks bro, 
If I buy a complete set, does that come with the LED ballasts and the HID ballasts? and How do I go about doing the Vag COM coding??

thats something you're going to need to ask the seller.
you will need to either find someone locally with a vag-com or spend like $300ish and buy the software/cable on your own from Rosstech. I found a friend with one. Once you have a vag-com on hand it is easy to do the coding change. I can help you with that when the time comes. Get your money together and get the headlights first. Makes the car look so much better! If you read my first post of this thread I wrote what I did with the vag-com.


----------



## veritek (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (Daniel)*

Hey all. I've been working on this upgrade for a little bit now and am getting close. I already got the following (source):
OEM housings (ebay)
HID bulbs and ballasts (ebay)
and kufatec adapter. (kufatec)
vagcom access (friend)
Unfortunately, I've having trouble finding the LED ballast/controller. Can anyone send me any information about this part? A non-dealer source would be great, but right now I'd settle for a part number. I'll post pics once it looks more like a finished project and not a pile of parts.
Thanks,


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (veritek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veritek* »_
Unfortunately, I've having trouble finding the LED ballast/controller. Can anyone send me any information about this part? A non-dealer source would be great, but right now I'd settle for a part number. I'll post pics once it looks more like a finished project and not a pile of parts.
Thanks,


Part # is 8K0 907 472 list price is $268. They can be found for less then $200 wholesale from most parts vendors.


----------



## sjeelani99 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (NJRoadfan)*

Hey Daniel,
Will you be willing to sell me your kufatec adapter??? I have everything that I need: the headlights, the Vag- COm and I guess thats it but I need the adapter. Kufatec said it'll take about a month to get... Would you sell it to me??


----------



## Death.Ro (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Halogen to Bi-Xenon headlight conversion (Daniel)*

Dan,
Wow that really looks great. I'm glad you Posted this. It was very helpful and gave me the balls to try it my self. I'm doing something similar but with aftermarket ones. I contacted my local audi here in oakland ca about vag-com programming. They basically told me they don't deal with aftermarket parts. So I contacted 2bennett the people that installed the APR ECU upgrade. They said they can do it but they don't know how long it will take to do. They charge $95 an hour. My question to you is. How long does it take to program??? Can you give me some helpful info so it wont take too long??? I will send you pictures when I complete this project. 
TY


----------



## sjeelani99 (Feb 28, 2010)

*VAG COM codes*

Hey Daniel, 

I talked to you before about converting my headlights from halogen to the LED/xenon. I have them installed at Audi but we had a problem with the Vag com coding.. The two large circular bulbs in the headlights work, however, the LED strips dont. PLEASE PLEASE, tell me the VAG COM codes for the conversion... I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP!


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

sjeelani99 said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> I talked to you before about converting my headlights from halogen to the LED/xenon. I have them installed at Audi but we had a problem with the Vag com coding.. The two large circular bulbs in the headlights work, however, the LED strips dont. PLEASE PLEASE, tell me the VAG COM codes for the conversion... I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP!


 The LED strip is an option. 

Change the first byte to 26 (Xenons will turn on properly after this) 

2) Check Byte 02 Bit 4 (LED strip as DRL) 

3) Change byte 14 and 15 to 5D (For the hi-beam to work) 

I just did this last night to a guys audi 2010 and we got everything to work including the brights except now he has 2 fault codes for the left and right DRL side markers. I tried turning off the drl side markers but that did not work. Does anyone have any ideas or has anyone encountered this same problem? I must have changed something else in the long coding when we were figuring it out. 

I can get the long coding of it when I get home but I dont have access to that right now. 

Thanks


----------



## timarbar (Feb 28, 2011)

*Question*

Where goes the little cables of the kufatec adapter and for what are they??


----------

